# Mann Lake - Customer Service



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Mann Lake - Outstanding Customer Service*

agree with :thumbsup:


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake - Outstanding Customer Service*

x2
Similar experience!


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Mann Lake - Outstanding Customer Service*

I couldn't agree with you more. We are truly blessed to have Dadant and Mann Lake out here in CA.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake - Outstanding Customer Service*

I'm happy with Dadant in Paris - but I don't think they have Hopguard... hmmm Glad Mann Lake is good, because I will have to order soon.


----------



## jcleereman (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake - Outstanding Customer Service*

I give Mann Lake high marks too. They messed up an order, but corrected it quickly and pleasantly.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake - Outstanding Customer Service*

Gotta love the free shipping!!!


----------



## Stingboy (Feb 6, 2010)

That's what you get when you have an employee run company. Jack and Betty Thomas are the kind of people that lead by example. I'm just a hobbiest bee keeper but Mann Lake will always get my business and any newbies starting out are always refered to this wonderfull company.


----------



## Nectarcollector (Jan 31, 2010)

*Mann Lake Great Service*

I had a order with Mann Lake California that did not get shipped. I contacted them a week later and they said they would check on it.
They contacted me and apologized and shipped the order free of charge. They more than made it right for me. Thank you Mann Lake you will have my business.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Great Service*

Mann Lake has awesome customer service, and are very quick to ship as well. I swear, the only way they can get any better is if I ordered the items, walked out to the apiary and they were installed already!!LOL

Need to break out the card and order a few more things soon!!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Mann Lake Great Service*

I just ordered 200 frames last Friday, (Dec.9) and instead of their usual 4 business day transit time, they were here on Monday the 12th. Unbelievable they would ship that out same day on a Friday.


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Mann Lake Great Service*

If we order by 3 pm from the Woodland store we get it about 10 am the following day. Always good for a laugh when I complain to the UPS driver for such slow service.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I have always had good luck with them. I just bought a hive from them a couple of weeks ago.They never let me know when it ships but just as I get ready to call, UPS knocks on the door. They have a good thing I hope they don't change it.


----------



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

Beehonest, I would bet if you asked for a tracking number they would email it to you when shipped.


----------



## 37 V8 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm with Thermwood. Just placed an order and there is a box you check to receive a tracking number.


----------



## beehonest (Nov 3, 2011)

I am sure they would, I usualy check the box for the email notification. It worked one time but that's it, I think it's just the system has issues. That is what I meant, just before I get ready to call to see if it shipped, UPS is there. They are top notch and thier stuff is quality. I have dealt with several companies and they are by far my favorite!


----------



## VanderLaan (Oct 13, 2011)

I ordered some frames, foundation and other gear from the MN store on December 20 and it arrived on the 22nd. One box of foundation was on back order and it just arrived yesterday. The entire transaction occurred just like you would want it to.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: Mann Lake Great Service*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: The free shipping is awesome! I am always amazed how fast they get my order to me. Haven't had an issue needing to contact customer service which is a testimony in itself!

Mike


----------

